# 1989-95 Yamaha fg450sa



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I never was was an acoustic player but the necks on these older Yamaha are starting to get to me. So I'm going after an after an fg450sa for the last 10 years it sat in his basement. The thing is near mint vary easy to play and recently new strings. It has brighter tonal qualities than my fg375s witch is nice. I have no pictures right now but here is some info. Buddy wants $400









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Here are some pictures of an fg450sa that has aged over the years. This one looks foggy for some reason or another.





































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

here's a lefty for 3...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...op/1127391187?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


480 for 340 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/st-ca...re/1128839308?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

oops your in PEI....


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> here's a lefty for 3...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...op/1127391187?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying to help tho.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

